# POLL: Do you vape with or without nicotine?



## JohannB (11/10/17)

Just a general poll to see what the numbers are...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (11/10/17)

JohannB said:


> Just a general poll to see what the numbers are...


I quit nicotine when I quit smoking ... when I started vaping I immediately went for 0mg as I was already off the smokes for quite a while.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (11/10/17)

Will be interesting to see the outcome @JohannB 

I get the sense that many folk try to get down to zero with vaping.

I have not cut down much. Still on about 18mg in some devices, 12mg in others currently. 
But I only vape about 6-8ml per day, approximately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (11/10/17)

@Silver perhaps you should include a third category of 'both of the above' e.g. I alternate between zero nic and 3mg as I eventually want to cut out nicotine altogether. Unfortunately, as the poll stands now, I can't participate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (11/10/17)

Hooked said:


> @Silver perhaps you should include a third category of 'both of the above' e.g. I alternate between zero nic and 3mg as I eventually want to cut out nicotine altogether. Unfortunately, as the poll stands now, I can't participate.


My opinion would be this puts you in the category of you vaping with nicotine.
Its not about the strength or frequency. Just whether it is at all included.
Until such time that you don't vape any nicotine... you are vaping nicotine 
*my personal opinion

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 9


----------



## Hooked (11/10/17)

Silver said:


> Will be interesting to see the outcome @JohannB
> 
> I get the sense that many folk try to get down to zero with vaping.
> 
> ...


@JohannB I'm one of the folks trying to get down to zero nic with vaping. See my post to Silver in this thread, asking for a third category in the poll.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/10/17)

Hooked said:


> @Silver perhaps you should include a third category of 'both of the above' e.g. I alternate between zero nic and 3mg as I eventually want to cut out nicotine altogether. Unfortunately, as the poll stands now, I can't participate.



Thanks for the tag @Hooked - but this is @JohannB 's poll, not mine 
If he feels like adjusting the poll, he is welcome to do so. Just shout and any of the A&M team can give help if necessary.

On the point of your situation, I tend to agree with @TheV above. If you vape nicotine occasionally, I think you are still a nicotine vaper. If I understand correctly how JohannB is doing the poll, he is trying to assess who still vapes nicotine and who doesn't.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## JohannB (11/10/17)

Hooked said:


> @JohannB I'm one of the folks trying to get down to zero nic with vaping. See my post to Silver in this thread, asking for a third category in the poll.



Hi! I agree with @TheV I’m trying to determine the ratio of vapors that is purely (currently) vaping for the flavours without any nicotine and those who vape with nicotine (even if it is on an on-and-off basis).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (11/10/17)

I expected the lesser one to be a lot lesser.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (11/10/17)

To be blunt: I would not be vaping if there were no nicotine in. It’s worse than drinking “Bavaria” beer at a braai.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Petrus (11/10/17)

@Silver @Andre , I think we must cast a vote for who vape 12mg+

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (11/10/17)

I stay with my nicotine. I believe it does more good than bad. Yes, it's addictive, but it also have the same effect on the brain as caffeine according to some experts and helps with concentration and may even prevent or delay Alzheimers or Parkinsons (can't remember where I read that). I quit smoking to get rid of the tar and other carcinogens, not the nicotine.

Edit: Found it

http://www.miamiherald.com/living/health-fitness/article126598974.html

http://naturalsociety.com/nicotine-may-help-prevent-alzheimers-parkinsons-disease-9686/

It's not proof, but it's an interesting read.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Waine (11/10/17)

The main side effects of reasonable use of controlled nicotine intake is in some, a slightly increased heart rate and blood pressure. As pointed out, similar to caffeine.

Nicotine, per se is not as harmful, if consumed in the right dose. And nicotine is not for everyone, as is any other substance, or drug not for everyone.

Nicotine does not cause heart disease or stroke — outright. I cannot stress the “dose” issue enough.

But what us “Nicky-Frieks” enjoy the most, is the immense feeling of satisfaction and reward when we vape. Of course, the whole ritual, from the vape twisting in the air to the hobby of building, even “collecting” is also amazingly pleasurable. 

Bottom line: Nicotine strokes all the right pleasure points in the brain. No doubt. It is one of the most addictive substances on earth. 

I enjoy my nicotine, and feel better knowing I am decreasing my chance of early demise from consuming it in vape, by about 90%


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Seemo.wm (11/10/17)

As a non nic vaper, i get the satisfaction you describe by changing the weather with my clouds, getting great flavour out of it, and experiment with different builds and hardware.
So just a different ttpe of addiction


Waine said:


> The main side effects of reasonable use of controlled nicotine intake is in some, a slightly increased heart rate and blood pressure. As pointed out, similar to caffeine.
> 
> Nicotine, per se is not as harmful, if consumed in the right dose. And nicotine is not for everyone, as is any other substance, or drug not for everyone.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (11/10/17)

On the same nic as what I used to smoke - 6mg


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (11/10/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the tag @Hooked - but this is @JohannB 's poll, not mine
> If he feels like adjusting the poll, he is welcome to do so. Just shout and any of the A&M team can give help if necessary.
> 
> On the point of your situation, I tend to agree with @TheV above. If you vape nicotine occasionally, I think you are still a nicotine vaper. If I understand correctly how JohannB is doing the poll, he is trying to assess who still vapes nicotine and who doesn't.


Oops! Sorry @JohannB for thinking Silver was doing the poll. Getting confused with this and Silver's requests for suggestions about the forum.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (11/10/17)

JohannB said:


> Hi! I agree with @TheV I’m trying to determine the ratio of vapors that is purely (currently) vaping for the flavours without any nicotine and those who vape with nicotine (even if it is on an on-and-off basis).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okey dokey I've selected "With Nicotine" in the poll.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (11/10/17)

Raindance said:


> I expected the lesser one to be a lot lesser.


 @Raindance it took me a moment to figure out what you were saying! Now say that fast after a few doubles!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Alex (11/10/17)

If the day ever arrived when nicotine was not available, that would be the day I quit vaping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (11/10/17)

Petrus said:


> @Silver @Andre , I think we must cast a vote for who vape 12mg+





Alex said:


> If the day ever arrived when nicotine was not available, that would be the day I quit vaping.



@Andre, @Petrus , @Alex 
Members of the 12-18mg club - yeah baby, lol 
Our club is shrinking though...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/10/17)

Silver said:


> @Andre, @Petrus , @Alex
> Members of the 12-18mg club - yeah baby, lol
> Our club is shrinking though...



I'm back in the club with my Twisp Cue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (11/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm back in the club with my Twisp Cue.



Thank heavens @Rob Fisher - you back!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kev mac (12/10/17)

TheV said:


> I quit nicotine when I quit smoking ... when I started vaping I immediately went for 0mg as I was already off the smokes for quite a while.


When l made the transition I used 18 nic.as I was advised by my B+M.It was explained to me that having a lager amt.of nic helps quitting. That said I've gone down to 3 just to give me that little kick.I probably could eliminate it altogether but I think it's mostly psychological at this point.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## kev mac (12/10/17)

Petrus said:


> @Silver @Andre , I think we must cast a vote for who vape 12mg+


Who is the nic.king on the forum?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (12/10/17)

Alex said:


> If the day ever arrived when nicotine was not available, that would be the day I quit vaping.


That's a bold statement!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (12/10/17)

kev mac said:


> Who is the nic.king on the forum?


Well @kev mac, I think @Silver, but this morning at 4 I start off with a nice 15mg tobacco on a 0.3 ohm coil with some Jacobs coffee.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (12/10/17)

Petrus said:


> Well @kev mac, I think @Silver, but this morning at 4 I start off with a nice 15mg tobacco on a 0.3 ohm coil with some Jacobs coffee.



Lol @Petrus
Its all relative to the build and the power. Most of my setups are very low power or reasonably high ohms.

But regarding your 15mg on 0.3 ohms, i read that and looked at your avatar pic 
Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## kev mac (13/10/17)

Petrus said:


> Well @kev mac, I think @Silver, but this morning at 4 I start off with a nice 15mg tobacco on a 0.3 ohm coil with some Jacobs coffee.


You are a man sir!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/10/17)

A worrying thought crossed my mind (picture a tumbleweed rolling in the Nevada desert).

8 Members use 0 mg nicotine. Are these people former smokers who have reduced nicotine to zero (in which case well done), or are they new vapers who have never smoked ?

If the latter is the case, then perhaps there is a problem (as some allege) with non smokers being attracted to vaping. We all know (and accept) that there may be health related problems with vaping, even when no nicotine is used.

The number is statistically not insignificant - at around 10%.

Perhaps the 8 members could put my mind at rest(annoying tumbleweed) by indicating whether they were smokers or not.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Strontium (13/10/17)

I currently mix at 1.5mg. I have 3 bottles of nicotine left, I intend working my nic levels down so that by the time they're finished, I'll be at 0mg.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## acorn (13/10/17)

6mg on my DL RTA/ RDA devices.
9-12 mg on my MTL devices depending on build.
Have a few 18 mg Tobacco/ Dessert for occasional on my Reo/OL16/RM2/Cyclone for a nice buzz.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Oupa (13/10/17)

I've noticed many vapers are former hubbly smokers. I speak under correction, but most hubbly smokers do not care for nicotine. They do however enjoy the flavours, the act of blowing clouds and the social aspect. We all know that hubbly use was proven to be quite hazardous for your health, so ex hubbly users also made a change for the better, by taking up vaping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/10/17)

If im vaping 0mg nic then i might as well buy one of these and "play vape"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TheV (13/10/17)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> A worrying thought crossed my mind (picture a tumbleweed rolling in the Nevada desert).
> 
> 8 Members use 0 mg nicotine. Are these people former smokers who have reduced nicotine to zero (in which case well done), or are they new vapers who have never smoked ?
> 
> ...


I'm a 0mg vaper that used to smoke.
One of my friends started vaping 0mg with never having smoked ... another friend did the same and is now smoking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohannB (13/10/17)

I’m a 0mg vapor, I initially started because I needed a reason to regularly get up from my desk and take a walk. I also like the flavours!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 5p1nn3k0p (15/10/17)

I'm a 0nic vaper, started that way, actually started vaping as a hobby, love creating something, and in this hobby there's so many ways to be creative...

Do get in some nic now and then accidentally as I have to make juices for some friends who vape nic, and sometimes I accidentally forget avout the nic and test the juice, not a nice feeling I must say, so won't be vaping nic out of choice any time soon...

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (15/10/17)

JohannB said:


> Just a general poll to see what the numbers are...



Numbers are stacking up very much in favour of nicotine @JohannB

The poll currently sits at 99 nicotine, 9 no nicotine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohannB (15/10/17)

Silver said:


> Numbers are stacking up very much in favour of nicotine @JohannB
> 
> The poll currently sits at 99 nicotine, 9 no nicotine



I see that yeah! I think the general consensus of non-smokers is just that why start if you’re going to vape 0mg anyway?

On another note, I would like to try the medicinal vapes like the one for sinusitis. Any idea if it has been discussed here before? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/10/17)

JohannB said:


> I see that yeah! I think the general consensus of non-smokers is just that why start if you’re going to vape 0mg anyway?
> 
> On another note, I would like to try the medicinal vapes like the one for sinusitis. Any idea if it has been discussed here before?
> 
> ...



I think the poll is a good one indeed. Lets see how it develops

As for sinusitis, no, havent seen or heard much about that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JohannB (15/10/17)

Silver said:


> I think the poll is a good one indeed. Lets see how it develops
> 
> As for sinusitis, no, havent seen or heard much about that.




For interest sake...

https://www.avacarevape.com
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/10/17)

The medicinal value of "sinu-vape and flugonvape is probably based on the fact that menthol and possibly cinnamon, or some other unproven herb or spice, are added to the juice. Unfortunately there is no guarantee that they will have any effect on the patient (perhaps a placebo effect). 

The company claims that the "medicinal" juice targets several symptoms. The way I interpret this is that if I shoot a gun at a target I may, or most likely will not, hit it. They claim to target the symptoms, but there is no guarantee or evidence that you will be cured.

According to a health based website there is "...no widely-accepted, conclusive scientific evidence that supports the use of menthol in treating any medical condition".

I know this is off topic but can't resist challenging snake oil salesmen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohannB (17/10/17)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> The medicinal value of "sinu-vape and flugonvape is probably based on the fact that menthol and possibly cinnamon, or some other unproven herb or spice, are added to the juice. Unfortunately there is no guarantee that they will have any effect on the patient (perhaps a placebo effect).
> 
> The company claims that the "medicinal" juice targets several symptoms. The way I interpret this is that if I shoot a gun at a target I may, or most likely will not, hit it. They claim to target the symptoms, but there is no guarantee or evidence that you will be cured.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the input Puff! If I'm going to take menthol it might as well be in a Cherry vape juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (17/10/17)

I started vaping on 6mg... Quickly moved to 3mg... and since I started DIY i vape 2.5mg... planning on making my next batch 2mg... Eventually want to try and stop the nicotine altogether...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (17/10/17)

Tanja said:


> I started vaping on 6mg... Quickly moved to 3mg... and since I started DIY i vape 2.5mg... planning on making my next batch 2mg... Eventually want to try and stop the nicotine altogether...


I did the same from an initial 9%. Came down a bit to fast and had a six week relapse going from 6% to 4%. On 2.5% now but will take it slow from here on in, reducing in smaller percentages each time. Aiming for 0% at the end of the day.

As for the other issue raised, medicinal vape, they claim to treat symptoms so no claim is made of curing anything. Menthol does alleviate a sore throat, so who can argue?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/10/17)

I started on 12mg and moved to 9mg for a long time (back when the devices needed higher mg)... tried 6mg and again quickly dropped to 3mg where I have been for a long time... will probably stay on 3mg forever just to be on the safe side.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (18/10/17)

I started on 24, moved to 12, then 6, now I alternate between 9 and 18

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Salamander (18/10/17)

Long ago I started on 6, then went to 3 and now I make all my juice at 1.5.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn (21/10/17)

I stopped smoking the same time i started vaping Dec 2015. Been on 3mg vape ever since, however , I can easily go without vaping for weeks and just pickup where I left off without a single craving .. is this normal as I don't like 0mg as I dnt crave but I kinda don't like the fact that 0mg has no throat hit and to me the flava also differs??

So I'm vaping nicotine for the throat hit perhaps?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (21/10/17)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> The medicinal value of "sinu-vape and flugonvape is probably based on the fact that menthol and possibly cinnamon, or some other unproven herb or spice, are added to the juice. Unfortunately there is no guarantee that they will have any effect on the patient (perhaps a placebo effect).
> 
> The company claims that the "medicinal" juice targets several symptoms. The way I interpret this is that if I shoot a gun at a target I may, or most likely will not, hit it. They claim to target the symptoms, but there is no guarantee or evidence that you will be cured.
> 
> ...


@Puff the Magic Dragon The Flugonvape has Eucalyptus, not menthol, in it. Because of the eucalyptus , it does clear the nose somewhat offering symptomatic and temporary relief. No, I don't work for the company lol - but I bought the product a short while ago. I don't vape menthol, but I guess it would have the same effect.


----------



## Hooked (21/10/17)

JsPLAYn said:


> I kinda don't like the fact that 0mg has no throat hit and to me the flava also differs??
> 
> So I'm vaping nicotine for the throat hit perhaps?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


@JsPLAYn Ah! You've hit the nail on the head! My first few bottles were 3mg. After that I bought a stock of 0mg in various flavours, hoping to get myself off nicotine. However, I've been soooo disappointed in my second stock (zero nic). I thought it was just that I loved the first lot (3mg) because of the "newness" factor of vaping. Maybe you've got a point about the nicotine throat hit and increased flavour. I think I'll have to buy some nicotine concentrate and add it to all my zero nic!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/10/17)

JsPLAYn said:


> I stopped smoking the same time i started vaping Dec 2015. Been on 3mg vape ever since, however , I can easily go without vaping for weeks and just pickup where I left off without a single craving .. is this normal as I don't like 0mg as I dnt crave but I kinda don't like the fact that 0mg has no throat hit and to me the flava also differs??
> 
> So I'm vaping nicotine for the throat hit perhaps?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



I hear you @JsPLAYn 
The nic definitely helps with the throat hit and for me that throat hit makes it nicer
Many vapers have said that the flavour itself is better with zero nic because the nic imparts a peppery sort of vibe and detracts slightly from the underlying flavours. However i dont find the nic is too much of a detractor on the flavour and the throat hit that it provides is a worthy trade for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/10/17)

Hooked said:


> Puff the Magic Dragon The Flugonvape has Eucalyptus, not menthol, in it. Because of the eucalyptus , it does clear the nose somewhat offering symptomatic and temporary relief. No, I don't work for the company lol - but I bought the product a short while ago. I don't vape menthol, but I guess it would have the same effect.



Hi @Hooked . I'm afraid the jury is still out on whether eucalyptus is an effective *medical* treatment for colds and respiratory infections. "Medical News Today" states that it is a popular herbal remedy and ...*appears* to act as a decongestant when inhaled. It is a popular home remedy for colds and bronchitis.... and it *may* act as an expectorant for loosening phlegm and easing congestion".

They also say that "...Researchers have called for further studies to clarify the possible therapeutic role of eucalyptus leaf extract in the treatment of respiratory tract infection."

A somewhat frightening finding is that "...Eucalyptus is an effective insect repellent and insecticide. In 1948, the United States officially registered eucalyptus oil as an insecticide and miticide, for killing mites and ticks".

I do agree with you however that it seems to work. Perhaps conclusive medical evidence is not necessary.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Seemo.wm (22/10/17)

@Puff the Magic Dragon
I am a vaper that never smoked ciggies.
I occasionally used to smoke hookah, but not often enough for it to become significant(about once in 2 months). This was never completely satisfactory for me, as the draw was too tight, and one can only taste the flavour for the first few minutes. 

Then i tried vaping and was immediately taken by it. The smoother draw, the saturated, fresh flavour (hookah flavours always have a burnt like after taste), but MOST importantly, the clouds. The gauge for hookah smokers to the quality of hookah made is the amount of smoke it produces. The more clouds, the more well made it is.( for those who dont know, for every hookah session, new tobacco has to be inserted, new foil put over, and a new coal lit. This process is known as 'making the hookah'). For this reason, when i tried vaping, i had to get myself one!

After much research on devices, effects it has, and of course the biggest cloud chuckers, I went out and got myself one.
I have never looked back.

I am very interested to know the harms 0mg of nicotine has on the non smokers body, but I have not noticed many side effects on my own. The only thing I noticed, is that if I vape a lot on a particular day, the following morning I get a bit of phlem build up in my throat.
I play soccer on a weekly basis, and I am reasonably fit. I have not noticed a difference in my endurance or fitness levels.
I vape about 45-60mls of juice a month.

I would like to know from other non nicotine vapers their personal experiences.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/10/17)

Check out the "Health Matters" section on the home page. Tons of useful information @Seemo.wm . 

I vape at 3 mg so can't comment on your post.


----------



## Hooked (22/10/17)

Silver said:


> I hear you @JsPLAYn
> The nic definitely helps with the throat hit and for me that throat hit makes it nicer
> Many vapers have said that the flavour itself is better with zero nic because the nic imparts a peppery sort of vibe and detracts slightly from the underlying flavours. However i dont find the nic is too much of a detractor on the flavour and the throat hit that it provides is a worthy trade for me.



@Silver I have two bottles of the my favourite flavour. One with zero nic and one with 3mg. I don't tast any difference between the two. However, all my new stock of flavours which I haven't tried before, is zero nic and so far I haven't found one which I would buy again - and unfortunately a few which I most certainly will not buy again!. Am I just having a run of bad luck? Am I missing the throat hit? Or am I missing the "peppery sort of vibe" - I do like spicy food, so...?


----------



## Greyz (23/10/17)

DIY afforded me the opportunity to try zero nic and IME all the zeroMG juices didn't taste right. Flavour was there but something was off.

The best way I can describe it is, it's like having a good meal and you really enjoying it but add a pinch of salt (nicotine in the case of ejuice) and it becomes even better.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Alex (23/10/17)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/what-is-nicotine-doing-to-your-body.t36740/


----------



## BoboVA (20/8/20)

I tried it, not bad as for me. Here is my review about it.


----------

